# My WigWag Engine Build



## YYCHM (Mar 19, 2020)

Brian H inspired me to attempt a wigwag engine build so here is what I have so far.






The easy part, the base and column.
















Sourced a piece of 3" round from @johnnielsen for the fly wheel.  Thanks John!





















Aluminum cylinder made from square stock with the cylinder bore offset on the body.  Learned a lot doing that operation.






Turning the piston






Manual threading the connecting rod.  Not fun.






Crank connection, connecting rod and piston AND a failed connecting rod.






The build so far.  The piston to cylinder fit actually exhibits compression so that's encouraging.

I neglected to record making the crank


----------



## DPittman (Mar 20, 2020)

Looking good.  There's always an ooops or two even with simple projects


----------



## johnnielsen (Mar 20, 2020)

Good looking work.


----------



## turner (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for posting as you did, I have just returned from the USA so Self Q. in the garage for 14 days.
Could be the best 14 day holiday ever!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 20, 2020)

Finished some final details today.....











Grub screws on the crank and fly wheel.  I didn't think this maneuver on fly wheel was going to fly, but it did.
Second image doesn't show it well but that drill bit is clear through to the center of the fly wheel bore.  Dumb luck or what???
















So here she is in her final configuration.  Man, I nailed the cylinder cap press fit, took a good squeeze in the vise to get her on.

BUT..... the best part is..... wait for it..... drum roll please...……...






The damned thing actually runs

Sadly the wife says I have to turn the compressor off for the night


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 21, 2020)

Great work!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 21, 2020)

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 21, 2020)

Seems to work good.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 21, 2020)

Awesome. That must be the turbo boost coming on at 0:03 LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 21, 2020)

Going to close this one off with a few comments.

Plans are available here https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EduFxa-dMpwxW8EtCo4O-dErBdMeNV25/view

The only complaint I have about the plans are that the axle and connecting rod lengths are out by a good 5mm (long) and the fly wheel to base clearance is questionable.  Apart from that, just follow the axle to port dimensions precisely and you're golden.






The model works well with nothing more than a can of Dust Off if you want a portable unit (grand kids and such).







Raw stock for this project came from this and some brass rod.

Contributors to that stockpile of material were @Janger , @johnnielsen and @kevin.decelles

Thanks guys!!!

Be Safe... Be Healthy...

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Brian H (Mar 22, 2020)

Well done! These little engines are so much fun to make.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 22, 2020)

Very nice! Did I show you the one I built when you were here? I posted pictures here https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/wobbler-steam-engine.765/ 
I just thought to see if it could be run from an aquarium air pump ....? Got one? I have2 different ones, yah know, for science!!


----------



## Brian H (Mar 22, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Very nice! Did I show you the one I built when you were here? I posted pictures here https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/wobbler-steam-engine.765/
> I just thought to see if it could be run from an aquarium air pump ....? Got one? I have2 different ones, yah know, for science!!



Well done! I do like a few of the unique features that has. Making a project your own is part of the fun.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 23, 2020)

Great job Craig! It appears to even have a turbo mode!  Sweet


----------

